# us citizen marrying us permanent resident (uk citizen) in the uk and moving to the us



## noirpepper (Jun 24, 2010)

I am us citizen, want to marry my us permanent resident (uk citizen) girlfriend in london. she will join me in the us later and now I am totally confused trying to figure out the residency requirements for marriage registration. can the experts please help?:confused2:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

noirpepper said:


> I am us citizen, want to marry my us permanent resident (uk citizen) girlfriend in london. she will join me in the us later and now I am totally confused trying to figure out the residency requirements for marriage registration. can the experts please help?:confused2:


You will need a *marriage visitor visa*. Apply at the British consulate covering your State of residence through the official agency WorldBridge. Read about marriage visitor visa in Visitors (INF2)
The visa will be valid for 6 months, during which you need to give notice for marriage and be married, before returning to the States. Look up any US requirements for your British partner, like notifying change of circumstance as a permanent resident. Also read what the US embassy in London says about marriage in UK: Embassy of the United States London, UK - Marriage and Civil Partnerships


----------



## noirpepper (Jun 24, 2010)

Joppa said:


> You will need a *marriage visitor visa*. Apply at the British consulate covering your State of residence through the official agency WorldBridge. Read about marriage visitor visa in
> The visa will be valid for 6 months, during which you need to give notice for marriage and be married, before returning to the States. Look up any US requirements for your British partner, like notifying change of circumstance as a permanent resident. Also read what the US embassy in London says about marriage in UK:


 thanks for the detailed response. Is there a way around to the residency requirements? Can I arrive in the uk and leave after applying or do I have to remain in the uk for the entire residency period? tia


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

noirpepper said:


> thanks for the detailed response. Is there a way around to the residency requirements? Can I arrive in the uk and leave after applying or do I have to remain in the uk for the entire residency period? tia


You will need to fulfil whatever residency requirement there is for your marriage. If you are marrying in a civil ceremony, you need to reside in a district in England and Wales for 8 nights before you can give notice for marriage, which must be at a designated register office: http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu.../@dg/@en/documents/digitalasset/dg_176374.pdf
You can then marry after 15 days. Your only requirement is to stay those 8 nights in the same registration district before giving notice, but I think it's best to wait in UK for the ceremony to avoid any possible hassles at UK immigration on your return if you leave the country in the meantime. When you book your wedding, the superintendent registrar or their deputy can give you information on legal requirements.
There are separate requirements if you are marrying in a religious ceremony - the minister or priest conducting your wedding can give details.


----------



## noirpepper (Jun 24, 2010)

Joppa said:


> You will need to fulfil whatever residency requirement there is for your marriage. If you are marrying in a civil ceremony, you need to reside in a district in England and Wales for 8 nights before you can give notice for marriage, which must be at a designated register office:
> 
> You can then marry after 15 days. Your only requirement is to stay those 8 nights in the same registration district before giving notice, but I think it's best to wait in UK for the ceremony to avoid any possible hassles at UK immigration on your return if you leave the country in the meantime. When you book your wedding, the superintendent registrar or their deputy can give you information on legal requirements.
> There are separate requirements if you are marrying in a religious ceremony - the minister or priest conducting your wedding can give details.


 great, thanks again for the helpful explanation. Haha I wish life was simpler


----------

